# Opportunity for N/W Florida reefbuilders



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone interested in becoming involved in reefbuilding in the Destin area click on ecreef.org reefs.htm This link provides photos of the Emerald Coast Reef Association. These are dedicated people fishermen and divers who are making a difference in the habitat in their area. They are developing data to show the National Marine Fisheries Service that our fishery can be helped by more habitat. After viewing this go to their homepage at ecreef.org for more information.









:usaflag


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi! Capt. Mike here is another website for everyone to look at so they can see what we do. And I am putting the link back up for ECRA.

And I want to thank you Capt. Mike for all you did for us ECRA members last year with the coups. My hubby and I personally deployed 12 coups and were on each deployment when they where dropped. What I am running into is some people think that other people on the boat have access to a gps when reefs are being deployed. I am going to get Candy to elaporate on how that works.

I would also like to see ECRA and RFRA join together and share some ideas. RFRA has got some great things going on and we at ECRA could learn a lot from you guys. 

So you guys that want to build your own reefs and deploy that is GREAT TOO. That's what this is all about. Please keep up the great work.

After All It's RE-BUILD UNDERWATER NWF

Websites:

http://www.ecreef.org/

http://www.magnificentrelief.com/artificial-reefs.htm


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

What is wrong with the http://www.ecreef.org/ website? Non of the button's you click on work.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I just tried the site, it seemed to workfine.They are doing a good job of deploying reefs. Sea-r-cy:clap


----------



## spear-it (Oct 3, 2007)

We had all better start working together if want to keep our fishery. We should not rest until we have a reef program as good as or better than Alabama.

Two heads are better than one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How many ECRA members are there?

Concerned RFRA member!


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Spear I know of 5 members on here right now that are ECRA. Candy posted on the old forum about what we are doing. I don't know how to get it over to the new forum. Do you?


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

X Shark

The administrator Candy Hansrd informed me they are having difficulties and will have it working next week!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

10-4 because I still couldn't get in.


----------

